# Elwer - Question about your bro's V-plow



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I have no idea why this forum has no way to private msg people.. (if it does I can't do it)

Anyways..

Do you or your bro have a "How To" and/or a parts list for that V-plow you guys made?

And maybe some more pics of you guys building it?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

when u get to 10 posts ull beable to pm people


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;505999 said:


> when u get to 10 posts ull beable to pm people


oh... well that might be why. I had another name but I changed it to this..

*shrugs* guess i need to go post


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

RLTimbs;505990 said:


> I have no idea why this forum has no way to private msg people.. (if it does I can't do it)
> 
> Anyways..
> 
> ...


No we do not, he's making another one now so i'll see what he can do for ya.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

I can prolly get u a few pic of some sizes, but my dad has the camera, so when he gets home in a wk i can prolly take a few pics, but I'm also considering making a few more and selling them too.
Matt


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Elwer;506122 said:


> I can prolly get u a few pic of some sizes, but my dad has the camera, so when he gets home in a wk i can prolly take a few pics, but I'm also considering making a few more and selling them too.
> Matt


A How - To would be awesome.. and maybe they could sticky it in this forum.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;505999 said:


> when u get to 10 posts ull beable to pm people


i got 11.. now 12 after this and still can't pm


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

RLTimbs;506644 said:


> i got 11.. now 12 after this and still can't pm


You also have to be a member for 10 days.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

HAHAHA You only got a few more day before u can PM

 LOL


-- Sweet Vplow, i'll keep watching for pics


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Elwer Lawn Care;506648 said:


> You also have to be a member for 10 days.


Next, he'll have to have 10 kids or something Seems like you keep changing the rules...LOL.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

10 trucks in the fleet, 1 with a 10' blade, Ploaris made a V for ATV's for a bit I am not sure if they still do. But anyway I had one on my 03 sportsman 500 and it was cool. I wish I had some pics. prsport


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Just checked the Polaris site and they still make the V-Plow. It's a little pricey.


----------

